# Cùng Hát Cùng Chơi, Cùng Nhận Quà Với 5 Mc Tài Năng Của Chương Trình Hi5 Tại Các Mall



## guservice (5 Tháng tám 2015)

_Sự kiện âm nhạc vòng quanh các mall của 5 MC nhóm nhạc kịch nổi tiếng thế giới của chương trình *Hi5* đang phát sóng trên YouTV và chương trình *Hi5* đang trở thành hiện tượng trên kênh truyền hình của hơn 80 quốc gia._






Tiếp nối live-concert *“Hi5 – Cùng hát cùng chơi”* tại Nhà hát Hòa Bình, _5 MC tài năng của Hi5_ còn tiếp tục ghi dấu ấn với người hâm mộ với *chuỗi mall-show độc đáo* diễn ra vào các khung:

·  15h00 tại *Crescent Mall* (ngày 06/8/2015)

·  *17h00 tại Aeon Mall (ngày 07/8/2015)*

·  *19h00 tại Vivo City (ngày 08 và 09/8/2015).*


Đây cũng là cơ hội hiếm hoi để các fans đã từng bỏ lỡ bữa tiệc âm nhạc* “Hi5 – Cùng hát cùng chơi”* ngày 05/8 vừa qua. Trong sự kiện này các bạn nhỏ được trực tiếp tham gia các trò chơi tương tác, thưởng thức những màn trình diễn đặc sắc cũng như đến gần với thần tượng của mình hơn.

Đến với chuỗi *Mall-show* này các Bé không chỉ được tiếp cận một sân chơi âm nhạc, bổ ích với những bài học mang tính giáo dục cao mà còn có cơ hội rinh những phần quà kỷ niệm đặc biệt từ chương trình.

*Nào, Các Ba Mẹ* hãy nhanh tay note lại thông tin chương trình thời gian & địa điểm để dẫn các bé tham gia nào.

Hiện tại Chương trình *“Hi5 – Cùng hát cùng chơi”* đang phát sóng lúc *18h hàng ngày trên YouTV *(_thứ 2,4,6_: phiên bản _lồng tiếng_. _Thứ 3,5,7_: Phiên bản _phụ đề_. _Chủ nhật_ phát lại _1 tập lồng tiếng_ trong tuần). Xem chi tiết tại: youtv.vn/chuong-trinh/hi5/san-choi-bo-ich-cho-be-yeu-83.imc


----------



## gushop (7 Tháng tám 2015)

Oh, nhiều ngày để tham gia ghê. còn có quà nữa. phải đến thử mới được. sảm ơn đã chia sẻ nhé! ^^


----------



## guservice (10 Tháng tám 2015)

gushop đã viết:


> Oh, nhiều ngày để tham gia ghê. còn có quà nữa. phải đến thử mới được. sảm ơn đã chia sẻ nhé! ^^


Cảm ơn bạn đã yêu thích và ủng hộ chương trình. Tiếp tục ủng hộ chương trình nhé bạn, 18h hằng ngày trên Youtv


----------



## firstlove (12 Tháng tám 2015)

không hay như đêm ở Hòa Bình nhưng hiệu ứng vẫn rất tốt. 5MC rất thân thiện nha. ^^


----------



## sukienhotnhat (12 Tháng tám 2015)

firstlove đã viết:


> không hay như đêm ở Hòa Bình nhưng hiệu ứng vẫn rất tốt. 5MC rất thân thiện nha. ^^


Công nhận là đêm ở Hòa Bình hay hơn.


----------



## firstlove (17 Tháng tám 2015)

sukienhotnhat đã viết:


> Công nhận là đêm ở Hòa Bình hay hơn.


Đúng không bạn. đêm ở Hòa Bình rất rực rỡ và sôi động luôn ^^


----------



## guservice (24 Tháng tám 2015)

sukienhotnhat đã viết:


> Công nhận là đêm ở Hòa Bình hay hơn.


do còn nhiều hạn chế về thời gian và không gian nên chuỗi mall-show không được "hoành tráng" bằng bên concert tại Hòa Bình bạn ơi! ^^. tiếp tục ủng hộ chương trình nhé!


----------



## yeucaunhaccho (24 Tháng tám 2015)

Mall - show diễn ra hơi bị liên tiếp quá nên không có cơ hội đi hết nữa, làm mấy bé nhà mình tiếc quá ^^!


----------



## guservice (24 Tháng tám 2015)

yeucaunhaccho đã viết:


> Mall - show diễn ra hơi bị liên tiếp quá nên không có cơ hội đi hết nữa, làm mấy bé nhà mình tiếc quá ^^!


Rất cảm ơn sự quan tâm của bạn và mấy bé! 5MC đang có tour lưu diễn nên lịch trình của họ đã được sắp xếp hết rồi, họ không thể nán lại lâu hơn được ^^


----------



## firstlove (27 Tháng tám 2015)

Có cơ hội xem nữa không bạn, thực sự rất thích! Chương trình rất tuyệt!


----------



## guservice (27 Tháng tám 2015)

firstlove đã viết:


> Có cơ hội xem nữa không bạn, thực sự rất thích! Chương trình rất tuyệt!


Hiện nay, 5MC của chương trình đang thực hiện tour lưu diễn bạn nhé! Chắc chắn nếu nhận được sự ủng hộ nhiệt tình của khán giả thì chắc chắn sẽ có cơ hội thôi bạn!^^


----------

